
Why do people register, does crippling work, does anybody really know? - sanj
http://web.archive.org/web/20030621091839/scrawlsoft.com/products/common/hardnose.html
======
sanj
I didn't write this -- Colin Messitt did -- but it seems apropos even now. As
far as I know this is the only "controlled" experiment in piracy.

